# MIUI - Power Button to End Call



## jdhas (Jun 14, 2011)

I found this tip on miuiandroid.com and wanted to share:

http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?1742-Do-we-have-option-of-power-button-to-end-call&

To have the option to end a call with the power button in MIUI, enter the following command into terminal emulator:


```
am start -n com.android.settings/.AccessibilitySettings
```
Press "no" when asked to install accessibility apps (unless you do, in fact, want to install accessibility apps, in which case be my guest), then tick off the option to end calls with the power button on the settings screen which will appear.

I hope this helps some of my fellow MIUI users, as this was a feature I sorely missed until I started poking around to see if there was a known solution.


----------

